# Do SP's run in families?



## TechnoViking (Mar 9, 2011)

I know several peoples who's families are all in the SP temperament. So this lead me to asking the question: Do SP's run in families?

Does anyone here have SP families?


----------



## DustyDrill (May 20, 2011)

Mine is fairly mixed. I'm actually the only SP in my immediate family, unless you count my Grandma and Uncle. Who are both ISTPs.


----------



## letsride (Dec 22, 2009)

I have an ESTP dad and an ISTP brother, and several other SP relatives. I'd guess that about half of my relatives are SP, but it probably has more to do with dumb luck than anything else.


----------



## Wendixy (Mar 1, 2011)

Most of my relatives are xNxJs.


----------

